# Thanks Fetch



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks Fetch for all the hard work and the hours of time spent trying to keep the forum discussion within some boundaries. I know that must have been a lot of work and, at times, a lot of grief.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks Perry !!! It is time consuming

& there were plenty who did not care for the "Moderate" Fetch - & I didn't like being "Moderate" - so I thought I'd give em a taste of the real Fetch 

Plus I want to spend more time doing more enjoyable things & take a break from the internet - I'm really busy (spent the weekend with this terrible flu - that knocks you on your keester) & at the same time moved my old camper, out at the lake - between all the trees & mud & then moved my new one in & tried to level it - in the mud :roll: - Really messed up the lot & slide outs leak, if not leveled :roll:  (Did I mention the Mud ???) 

- Plus in a few weeks I'm getting a new addition to the family - I'm getting pick of the litter of tsodaks & Captain 25's litter - saw em all again last night  I really need this part of my life back & renewed (man & his hunting dog) & want to turn this into a special Lab. - The wifes not real thrilled - But heck, there are lots of women around :wink: Not nearly as many great hunting dogs :lol: But I am going to try & please both :eyeroll:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Fetch I would like to say thanks for the work you did as a moderator. I believe a moderator is entitled to have his personal opinions . I believe yours made the discussion lively. I'm sure it took plenty of time. Somthing others are not willing to do. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> The wifes not real thrilled - But heck, there are lots of women around Not nearly as many great hunting dogs But I am going to try & please both


Nice quote! Couldn't be any more true!!

Mav..


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Fetch, 
-
I just want to reiterate the thanks for all the time you have committed to the site. Your insights and conversations have been a huge asset to Nodakoutdoors. To keep a forum going strong it is almost essential to go out on a limb and voice your opinion and I think that you did that and really triggered some great dialog. Thanks again for everything you have done for the site forums.


----------

